# Plymouth + Nvidia = help?



## ypoora1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Now before i say anything else: yes, i DID install the NVidia driver properly and yes, the computer is otherwise perfectly usable.

So now on to my issue(more of an annoyance but eh)

Before i installed the latest Nvidia driver(343.22), the CLI(ctrl+f1-f6) had a nice high resolution and on boot i'd see the Plymouth "Linux Mint Symbol" splash. After installing, my CLI is now in 640X480 and the Plymouth splash is now plain text saying "Linux Mint 17" with four dots under it. 

Is there any way to restore my CLI's resolution and fix Plymouth?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 26, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Now before i say anything else: yes, i DID install the NVidia driver properly and yes, the computer is otherwise perfectly usable.
> 
> So now on to my issue(more of an annoyance but eh)
> 
> ...



Any reason you felt the need to install updated drivers that aren't for your GPU?
Just revert back to the old ones. The two latest drivers are for the new maxwell cards.


----------



## ypoora1 (Sep 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Any reason you felt the need to install updated drivers that aren't for your GPU?
> Just revert back to the old ones. The two latest drivers are for the new maxwell cards.


The ones it came with performed extremely poorly and were bugged here and there. I installed this from the driver manager and apart from what I just described it's doing perfect.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2014)

I see the thread title and instantly think!....


----------



## RCoon (Sep 26, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> The ones it came with performed extremely poorly and were bugged here and there. I installed this from the driver manager and apart from what I just described it's doing perfect.



It will contain the drivers for your card, but the last two iterations are relatively pointless. See if you can find NVidia's drivers from 3 updates ago and try that. The two latest ones don't contain anything important for you.


----------



## ypoora1 (Sep 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It will contain the drivers for your card, but the last two iterations are relatively pointless. See if you can find NVidia's drivers from 3 updates ago and try that. The two latest ones don't contain anything important for you.




```
(synaptic:7018): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
(Reading database ... 148976 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing nvidia-340 (340.32-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.2) ...
stop: Unknown instance:
userdel: user nvidia-persistenced is currently used by process 1734
dpkg: error processing package nvidia-340 (--remove):
subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 8
Errors were encountered while processing:
nvidia-340
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
```

So I removed mine and got one from Synaptic. Broken. Now this happens when I try to apt-get remove it(and Syncaptic returned the same, which this is copied from). It wants to remove it with every apt-get i try, so now what do I do?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 26, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> ```
> (synaptic:7018): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
> (Reading database ... 148976 files and directories currently installed.)
> Removing nvidia-340 (340.32-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.2) ...
> ...



My linux knowledge is non existant.

@Easy Rhino , @Mindweaver I choose you.


----------



## ypoora1 (Sep 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> My linux knowledge is non existant.
> 
> @Easy Rhino , @Mindweaver I choose you.


I got it fixed by just purging all it´s files. Installed GRUB customizer to put Windows at the top of the GRUB2 list, and for whatever reason THAT then fixed the nVidia driver.
So i´ll leave my brain to go http://www.mediafire.com/view/1ccw6j8kag872fd/OKY.mp3 and never touch that again.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 26, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I see the thread title and instantly think!....


Could not have said it better myself.


----------

